
The history of the electric car is longer than you might think - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-02/the-history-birth-death-resurrection-of-the-electric-car/11053928
======
ksaj
Back in the 90's or maybe around y2k, Robb Report had an article about
electric cars. One that they were featuring was in a Porsche body (if I
remember correctly... my memory isn't as good as it was back then!), and
already they were saying that mass manufacturing of the batteries was pretty
much the only thing holding the industry from making high performance
electrical cars from being "the norm".

